# PCI and Onboard sound conflict



## kevinb721 (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey everyone...I just would like to know if its possible to use a PCI sound card and Onboard sound simultaniously because i use dj programs that require me to cue up songs in my headphones before i mix them up on my stereo system, but when i plug in my headphones to the PCI sound card and my stereo system to the onboard sound (or vice versa), the sound completely stops and all i hear is some scratchy noises, but no sound.  My board is a MSI KT-6 Delta with AC'97 onboard sound (C-Media) and i have a generic PCI sound card.  thanks.


----------



## kevinb721 (Dec 20, 2004)

well then i guess this forum is useless, thanks for the replies


----------



## Cromewell (Dec 20, 2004)

yeah no free help?! they are so useless  
usually it's ok to have 2 sound cards, but I don't know how to fix your problem, try reading the manual to see if there is anything about running 2 soundcards


----------



## joelkyr (Dec 20, 2004)

Defenitely there is a conflict bet. your onboard SC and your PCI SC, why not disable your onboard and see what happens. And as PREATOR always say " we dont live hear"


----------



## Praetor (Dec 25, 2004)

> Hey everyone...I just would like to know if its possible to use a PCI sound card and Onboard sound simultaniously


Depends on the chipset



> well then I guess this forum is useless, thanks for the replies


Awwwwwwwww someone didnt get one-on-one hand-holding ... :'(


----------

